# Slow Progression of a Hunting Cabin- season 4



## Resica

The guys went up and built the bedroom door. I haven't been up since New Years. I'm going up tomorrow to put some polyurethane on the walls and ceilings. They might get some accumulating snow overnight tonight. I'll try to get some new pics this season as we have several projects we want to do.


----------



## wvdawg

That cabin is looking awesome!  Keep the shots coming!


----------



## Capt Quirk

Excellent work!


----------



## Hoss

So when did you say the cabin christening was happening.  You know we all wanna come.

Hoss


----------



## rip18

Very nice!  I've sure enjoyed that slow progression!  Y'all ain't going to know what to do with your time when you get it completed!


----------



## Resica

I made it back and stuccoed the sides of the cabin this past weekend.


----------



## Resica

I also took some other photos of the place.


----------



## Resica

Few more.


----------



## Resica

More.


----------



## wvdawg

Pretty place - inside and out!


----------



## Resica

More.


----------



## SnowHunter

oh WOW, yall sure have done a terrific job!  Iz so jealous!

I see'z ya didn't need me fer da stucco... did a fine job of it yourself!


----------



## Resica

SnowHunter said:


> oh WOW, yall sure have done a terrific job!  Iz so jealous!
> 
> I see'z ya didn't need me fer da stucco... did a fine job of it yourself!


Believe you me Nicole , I could have used your help with the stucco. Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## carver

looks great,nice pronghorn too Resica


----------



## Hoss

Looks like you've got it to a point where you get to sit back and enjoy it a lot.  Great looking getaway Resica.  

Hoss


----------



## JustUs4All

Good work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Looks AWESOME Yank!!    Love the stairs going to the loft!!


----------



## Dub

Awesome looking cabin.

That rear elevation is something.  Great view.

It looks very bright and airy inside.

The stairs are really awesome, too.


----------



## Resica

Put a couple of fish up this past weekend. Steelhead on the left, Tiger Musky in the center and Salmon on the right. The Musky is just shy of 40 inches.


----------



## Resica

We went up and worked on the stone for the wood stove. We didn't finish grouting. We collected all the stone from the yard.


----------



## Jim Thompson

still looking GREAT!


----------



## Nicodemus

I am impressed. Very much so.


----------



## WCK85

Looks awesome!


----------



## Hoss

Looking great.  Look forward to seeing the shot of the wood stove putting out some heat this winter.

Hoss


----------



## ted_BSR

That is nicer than my house!  Good work!


----------



## westcobbdog

awesome cabin Resica. Like your yard,too. looks like you have a big flat area up top and down below. see the sun shower, guess you don't have a shower rigged up yet?


----------



## Resica

Thanks folks.  Hoss, we better have the stove hooked up by then. Westcobb, yes sir, fairly flat up top and below for a little ways. No indoor plumbing yet, although an indoor shower shouldn't be that far away.


----------



## Resica

I made it back up this weekend to finish grouting the stonework. I also hung my bear in the front bedroom. I snapped a few closeups of the fish also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Makes me want to come to Penn. to hunt..


----------



## Hoss

Let's get that wood burner in.  It's gonna be getting cold up there before long.

Looking a lot like home.

Hoss


----------



## Resica

We may get it in next weekend. It was in the mid 40's Friday night.


----------



## Resica

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes me want to come to Penn. to hunt..



It's pretty good hunting up here. Lot's of people complain about the deer herd, but just being in the woods is good enough for me.


----------



## FERAL ONE

awesome ! i could spend a lifetime in a place like that !!!


----------



## Resica

We made it back up and set the wood stove and ran the pipe. Then we tried it out, it worked!!  Saw a few turkeys and a grouse while we were up.


----------



## Resica

Now for something really exciting!!  I put up blinds on the front of the cabin. Next will be a gutter on the front, dead tree cutting and a water system, I think.


----------



## Nicodemus

Looks better every time you post pics. You might have mentioned before, but how many acres do you have, and does it border national forest land?


----------



## Hoss

That fire sure looks cozy. You got a great get away if you can ever stop working on it.

Hoss


----------



## Resica

Thanks Nic. We only have 8.5 acres but we are bordered on both sides by State Forest, about 5,000 acres or so. We are a short drive in every direction from several hundred thousand acres of state forest  land and state game lands, state park land close by too!! Plenty of outdoor opportunities up  that way!!


----------



## rip18

Man, I've sure enjoyed your sharing the cabin building!  It's looking good!  Y'all won't know what to do when you get all the "big" projects done!  Looks great!


----------



## Resica

More exciting blind work.  I put up the rest of the blinds this past weekend. My buddy set in some carpet a few weeks back, it still needs padding and to be tacked down.My brother hooked up the shallow well pump temporarily. Garden hose with a spray nozzle at the kitchen sink for now.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Looking real nice!


----------



## Hoss

Closer, ever closer.  What are you gonna do when you can just go up there and relax?

Hoss


----------



## Resica

Made it back up last week. We worked on the water system; water barrel,shallow well pump and hot water heater on the right, toilet will go to the left of that, then the shower in the corner and the sink to the left of that. Put up a few Mossy Oak valances that we made too.

   Neighbor offered me a grouse when he stopped by, I couldn't refuse, tasty.


----------



## rip18

Looking good!  Hope y'all get to slow down & enjoy it soon!


----------



## Resica

Thanks Rip. They moved the bear opener to Sat. this year instead of the traditional Monday before Thanksgiving. We're going up to do a little bear hunting. Since I've shot a bear in the past, I think I'll go gunless and just be a driver, if we have enough folks to do some pushes, otherwise I'll just walk around.


----------



## wvdawg

Looking real good!  Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## carver

I've enjoyed the build too!


----------



## Resica

The last 5 miles to the cabin were a pain.


----------



## rip18

Whoa!  That don't look good at all!


----------



## Hoss

That'd make for a tough drive.  

Hoss


----------



## Wade95

Very nice! Need a place like that in Western Carolina for myself.


----------



## fishfryer

Very nice,You covered the hunting part,is there good fishing close by?You should be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Resica

rip18 said:


> Whoa!  That don't look good at all!


It caught me by surprise Rip. 170 miles were good, the last 5 took an hour and a half.



Hoss said:


> That'd make for a tough drive.
> 
> Hoss


It was scary at times. I certainly didn't drive through  the one in the photo. Notice the snow on the mountain. It got cold before the precip. ended.



Wade95 said:


> Very nice! Need a place like that in Western Carolina for myself.


Thank you, we love it.



fishfryer said:


> Very nice,You covered the hunting part,is there good fishing close by?You should be proud of your accomplishment.



Great fishing. Ton's of great trout streams plus the Susquehanna close by with big Muskies and Smallmouths, etc.


----------



## BowanaLee

Your very blessed !


----------



## Redbow

Thats a beautiful cabin. What about security, anyone going to live in the cabin ? A place like that here would surely be burglarized and often vandalized as well. I hope it doesn't happen to you folks but in my part of the world there are rogues who will not leave what others have alone..


----------



## Resica

I guess this would be year 5, yikes.  We went up last Friday to expand the lot and get some stone down in the drive. Larry, our neighbor, did the dozer work.


----------



## JustUs4All

My friend, that place is gorgeous.  I hope envy is not one of those cardinal sins.


----------



## Hoss

Just keeps getting better.  So is this one of those retirement projects?

Hoss


----------



## carver

Nice place ya get there Resica,love the view


----------



## Resica

JustUs4All said:


> My friend, that place is gorgeous.  I hope envy is not one of those cardinal sins.


It isn't.



Hoss said:


> Just keeps getting better.  So is this one of those retirement projects?
> 
> Hoss


It's not sir. There are 4 of us who own it.



carver said:


> Nice place ya get there Resica,love the view


Thank you . I do enjoy the view  but I end up sitting out front watching the birds even though the view is great. It gets hot out back even in the winter because of the sun.


----------



## Capt Quirk

You really need to slow it down some, my wife is getting... tense, since I haven't gotten anywhere near as far as y'all. It's making me look bad


----------



## carver

Resica said:


> Thank you . I do enjoy the view  but I end up sitting out front watching the birds even though the view is great. It gets hot out back even in the winter because of the sun.



The "view" at my cabin also faces west and a little hard to look at late in the afternoon,but some awesome sunsets.


----------



## Resica

Capt Quirk said:


> You really need to slow it down some, my wife is getting... tense, since I haven't gotten anywhere near as far as y'all. It's making me look bad


I don't think we can go much slower.


----------



## Resica

carver said:


> The "view" at my cabin also faces west and a little hard to look at late in the afternoon,but some awesome sunsets.



We face south and she gets the sun all day. Nice for cabin warmth in the winter but otherwise too warm.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job & great looking.  Be careful in the back yard which seems to drop off fairly quickly.


----------



## Resica

Ttt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Any new pics?


----------



## Resica

Kinda slacked off, I'll work on it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Holy cow man. Is that a cabin or a mansion?!  Very nice indeed.


----------

